# Brisket Moist and Juicy at slicing, then dried out!



## Tom Wray (Dec 31, 2018)

Just finished my first Brisket using the BBQ GuruPit Viper  on my WSM 22". Wrapped and spritzed the brisket at 160, took it off at 203 per Aaron Franklin, let it rest 1 hour....Great crust, moist and juicy to slice, but serving the slices at table was another story. We're a sit-down, knife and fork, side dish crew, so we don't just wolf the BBQ down! Brisked stayed moist and juicy only till they cooled off to room temp, about 30" after starting the feast. The slices got dry and hard....What up with that? Any tips on how to TABLE the beautiful brisket. Do y'all serve it on a platter with an au jus/fatty non-salty sauce to keep it moist?


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 31, 2018)

Unfortunately it is very common for brisket to dry out after slicing. An au jus is a good bet if you have to slice it beforehand.


----------



## Tom Wray (Dec 31, 2018)

thanks that was my thought....Yea I'll go au jus next time at table....


----------



## daricksta (Dec 31, 2018)

I think my last brisket was cooked to 203°, but in my little MES 30 it still came out slightly underdone since there was still pink in the meat. I had made pastrami out of it. The sliced meat was moist but, of course, dried out in the fridge. My rehydrating trick was to put a few slices in a Ziploc bag and drop the back into a saucepan of boiling water. When I took it out I had nice, moist slices of brisket for my sandwich. I've successfully done this quite a few times.


----------



## bregent (Dec 31, 2018)

If you slice when it's too hot it tends to dry out so wait until it's dropped to around 140-150 before slicing. Also, thicker slices won't dry out as fast.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 31, 2018)

Yup I think you sliced it to soon also.
The au jus is a good idea to.

Warren


----------



## Tom Wray (Dec 31, 2018)

daricksta said:


> I think my last brisket was cooked to 203°, but in my little MES 30 it still came out slightly underdone since there was still pink in the meat. I had made pastrami out of it. The sliced meat was moist but, of course, dried out in the fridge. My rehydrating trick was to put a few slices in a Ziploc bag and drop the back into a saucepan of boiling water. When I took it out I had nice, moist slices of brisket for my sandwich. I've successfully done this quite a few times.


Thanks, great reheat idea. Still scratching my head to keep dinner time brisket moist after slicing...in thinking au jus...


----------



## Tom Wray (Dec 31, 2018)

bregent said:


> If you slice when it's too hot it tends to dry out so wait until it's dropped to around 140-150 before slicing. Also, thicker slices won't dry out as fast.


Excellent suggestion, will let her drop down next time. Had guests waiting on brisket, got in a hurry, didn’t check internal temp right before slicing.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 31, 2018)

Tom Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated and welcome to the forum.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 31, 2018)

Tom Wray said:


> stayed moist and juicy only till they cooled off to room temp



So you sliced it up, then let it sit for 30 minutes, and served at room temperature?
Blach! I carve at serving. 

Except my ribs, I cut those on the grill, move to a tray or roasting pan, sauce the bare meat with any remaining sauce, and serve ASAP.
No Waiting.


----------



## Tom Wray (Dec 31, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> So you sliced it up, then let it sit for 30 minutes, and served at room temperature?
> Blach! I carve at serving.
> 
> Except my ribs, I cut those on the grill, move to a tray or roasting pan, sauce the bare meat with any remaining sauce, and serve ASAP.
> No Waiting.


Nope. I ain’t that stupid ! If you read the post I served at carving. We don’t gobble our food. At the second helping stage the Q was cold and dry. My question is how to keep it moist over a longer time, i.e. a buffet service?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 1, 2019)

You can use a chaffing pan with au jus and it will keep it for hours.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 2, 2019)

Tom again thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 2, 2019)

Tom Wray said:


> Nope. I ain’t that stupid ! If you read the post I served at carving. We don’t gobble our food. At the second helping stage the Q was cold and dry. My question is how to keep it moist over a longer time, i.e. a buffet service?



I'd use one of any number of methods. As Warren said, buffet chafing dishes keep food warm. Many possibilities for that.
Electric food warmers, crock pots, steam tables, etc.
I prefer a crock pot for food I know will be served later. I've done that with my dishes taken to Family functions. Because too many hope for oven or stove room. All I need is an electric receptacle somewhere.
And keep it covered.

But to carve, then allow to set for 30 minutes, and expect it to stay warm? Nope, I don't do that.
To use your own words, I ain't that stupid. ;)


----------

